# como conectar pic 16f84a a programador



## rascueso (Jul 13, 2010)

tengo que programar un pic 16f84a que me costo $60 pesos argentinos con comisión y todo así que si lo quemo me muero. tengo el .hex y un programador que me prestaron (adjunto el circuito del prog) la duda es a que pin del pic conecto cada cable del programador? adjunto las patas del pic tmb. espero puedan darme una mano graciassss


----------



## cerebroo (Jul 13, 2010)

Hola.
En pirncipio, bueno me parece que has pagado demasiado por el pic, aca en peru, no pasa de 4 dolares...!
Fijate en un esquema de programador en la web y fijate los nombres, mayormente los programadores vienen con zócalo para insertar el PIC.

Saludos.
Cerebro


----------



## rascueso (Jul 13, 2010)

gracias por responder cerebro. pasa que este programador tiene cables que hay que soldarlos a cada pin según el pic. hace tiempo programe un pic 12f683 y no tuve dramas el tema es que en el pic 16f84a no entiendo chaules son las patas a conectar mire el datasheet pero sigo sin entender. 
Creo que se donde van 3 de los cables me faltan 2. 

el pic 12f683 lo conecte asi..


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 13, 2010)

Mirá en otro programador que tenga eso bien definido para el 16f84a y fijate el nombre de los pines


----------



## J2C (Jul 13, 2010)

Rascueso

Si el dibujo que has subido en el post #3 del Pic16F683 es correcto, la equivalencia de conexiones para el Pic16f84 ú Pic16f84a es la siguiente:

PIC16F683
1 - VPP - #4
2 - VDD - #1
3 - CLK - #6
4 - DAT - #7
5 - VSS - #8

PIC16F84 ó PIC16F84A
1 - VPP - #4
2 - VDD - #14
3 - CLK - #12
4 - DAT - #13
5 - VSS - #5

Espero haber sido de ayuda, saludos. JuanKa.-


----------



## rascueso (Jul 13, 2010)

gracias fenomemo! ya lo estoy quemando.


----------



## rascueso (Jul 14, 2010)

J2C lo programe bien! gracias!


----------



## J2C (Jul 14, 2010)

Rascueso

EXCELENTE, quito la notificación que tenia de este tema.

Saludos. JuanKa.-


----------



## J2C (Sep 28, 2010)

Rascueso

En un ratito te lo pego la respuesta en este thread.


Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## rascueso (Sep 28, 2010)

ok rey grax otra vez


----------



## J2C (Sep 28, 2010)

rascueso dijo:


> ok rey grax otra vez


 
Rascueso

Capo, lo de "rey" dejalo para los de sangre azul, prefiero seguir siendo mortal como lo soy desde hace 54 años; bueno, voy al tema:

En cuanto a las conexiones de VPP, VDD, CLK, DAT y VSS ambos micros son iguales, pero existe una diferencia entre ambos ya que los 16F84/16F84A son modelos muy antiguos.

La diferencia es que el 16F628A y muchos otros micros mas permiten la "Programación en Bajo Voltaje" (el 16F84 y muchos otros no poseen esa ventaja), es decir sin aplicar +13 Volt al pin correspondiente a VPP/MCLR.

La manera de igualar ambos micros es en el 16F628A colocar el #10 - RB4/PGM a masa directamente o con una resistencia de 1KOhm. Podes comprobar lo que expreso en el Item 14.12 de la DataSheet del 16F628A.

A continuación te muestro como deberias conectar el 16F628A en tu Programador con respecto al 16F84:

------ 16F84 - # Prog - 16F628A
VPP ---- 4 ------ 1 ------ 4 
VDD --- 14 ------2 ------ 14
CLK ----12 ------ 3 ------ 12
DAT ----13 ----- 4 ------ 13
VSS ---- 5 ----- 5 ------- 5

PGM --- NO -----5 ------- 10 (a traves de 1KOhm o directamente)


Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## rascueso (Sep 28, 2010)

ya lo estoy probando amigo... en segundos te confirmo

amigo juanka entre tantos intentos que me tiro error uno dio programacion completa.mas tarde voy a montar el pic para ver si anda el circuito. muchisimas gracias por tu tiempo amigo rey mortal jaja


----------



## rascueso (Sep 28, 2010)

juanka ya monte el pic y anda 20 puntos! una ves mas y mil mas GRACIAS

queria armar esto
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/366975/


----------



## J2C (Sep 28, 2010)

Rascueso

EXCELENTE, quito la notificación que tenia de este tema, total tu ya sabes como encontrarme.

Saludos. JuanKa.-


----------



## provotector (Oct 18, 2010)

Estoy teniendo problemas para programar el PIC 16F628. He montado el PIC-PG1 que aparece en esta web: http://www.olimex.com/dev/images/pic-pg1-sch.gif

He intentado programarlo con Icprog, Winpic800 y y PIC PGM. Siempre me da error de programación.

Tengo MCLR, BODEN y LVP activos y como oscilador, he probado con todos. 

El circuito lo he revisado después de montarlo. Utilizo un cable directo.

El puerto serie de  mi PC saca 5V, lo he podido medir. Por cierto, el  led del programador, a mi no se me enciende nunca. ¿Para qué sirve? 

¿Puede que me haya cargado el PIC después de tantas pruebas? Mirad lo que me dice el PICpgm:

Checking connection of JDM Programmer ...
JDM Programmer connected and initialized!
Autodetecting PIC ...
No PIC detected!

¿Alguna ayuda por favor? Muchas gracias.


----------



## snakewather (Oct 18, 2010)

rascueso dijo:


> tengo que programar un pic 16f84a que me costo $60 pesos argentinos con comisión y todo así que si lo quemo me muero. tengo el .hex y un programador que me prestaron (adjunto el circuito del prog) la duda es a que pin del pic conecto cada cable del programador? adjunto las patas del pic tmb. espero puedan darme una mano graciassss




Mira aca te dejo esto le servira a mas de uno!

Aveces ocurre que necesitamos grabar un microcontrolador que nuestro grabador no soporta, pero en el caso que el software del mismo si lo tenga incluido, podemos adaptar las conexiones para adaptarlas al microcontrolador pic que necesitamos grabar o leer.

A la hora de conectar los pines deveremos de prestar una atencion especial al pin VPP, ya que este pin es el unico que trabaja a 12v, y por lo tanto es el unico que puede llegar a destruir al microcontrolador en el caso de colocarlo en un pin equivocado.
Puede resultar muy practico coger estos 5 cables de nuestro grabador, y conectarlos directamente al pcb de algun prototipo, ya que nos ahorramos estar continuamente pasando el pic del grabador al ciircuito para verificar su funcionamiento.

En la siguiente lista podeis localizar los pines que se utilizan en los distintos microcontroladores pic.

**8 pines VPP=8, VDD=2, VSS=7, PGD=5, PGC=4

PIC10F200, PIC10F202, PIC10F204, PIC10F206, PIC10F220, PIC10F222


**8 pines VPP=4, VDD=1, VSS=8, PGD=7, PGC=6

PIC12F508, PIC12F509, PIC12F510, PIC12F519, PIC12F609, PIC12F615, PIC12F629, PIC12F635, PIC12F675, PIC12F683, PIC12HV609, PIC12HV615


**14 pines VPP=4, VDD=1, VSS=14, PGD=13, PGC=12

PIC16F505, PIC16F506, PIC16F526, PIC16F610, PIC16F616, PIC16F630, PIC16F636, PIC16F676, PIC16F684, PIC16F688, PIC16HV610, PIC16HV616


**18 pines VPP=4, VDD=14, VSS=5, PGD=13, PGC=12

PIC16C554, PIC16C558, PIC16C56A, PIC16C58B, PIC16C620A, PIC16C621A, PIC16C622A, PIC16C717, PIC16F54, PIC16F627A, PIC16F628A, PIC16F648A, PIC16F716, PIC16F818, PIC16F819, PIC16F84A, PIC16F87, PIC16F88, PIC16HV540, PIC18F1220, PIC18F1230, PIC18F1320, PIC18F1330, PIC16C554,
PIC16C558, PIC16C56A, PIC16C58B, PIC16C620A, PIC16C621A, PIC16C622A, PIC16C717, PIC16F54, PIC16F627A, PIC16F628A, PIC16F648A, PIC16F716, PIC16F818, PIC16F819, PIC16F84A, PIC16F87, PIC16F88, PIC16HV540, PIC18F1220, PIC18F1230, PIC18F1320, PIC18F1330

**20 pines VPP=4, VDD=16, VSS=5, PGD=14, PGC=13

PIC16C770, PIC16C771, PIC16C781, PIC16C782

20 pines VPP=4, VDD=1, VSS=20, PGD=19, PGC=18
PIC16F631, PIC16F639, PIC16F677, PIC16F685, PIC16F687, PIC16F689, PIC16F690, PIC16F785, PIC16HV785, PIC18F13K50, PIC18F14K50


**28 pines VPP=1, VDD=20, VSS=19/8, PGD=28, PGC=27

PIC16F72, PIC16F722, PIC16F723, PIC16F726, PIC16F73, PIC16F737, PIC16F76, PIC16F767, PIC16F870, PIC16F872, PIC16F873A, PIC16F876A, PIC16F882, PIC16F883, PIC16F886, PIC16F913, PIC16F916, PIC16LF722, PIC16LF723, PIC16LF726, PIC18F2220, PIC18F2221, PIC18F2320, PIC18F2321, PIC18F2331, PIC18F23K20, PIC18F2410, PIC18F2420, PIC18F2423, PIC18F2431, PIC18F2450, PIC18F2455, PIC18F2458, PIC18F2480, PIC18F24J10, PIC18F24K20, PIC18F2510, PIC18F2515, PIC18F2520, PIC18F2523, PIC18F2525, PIC18F2550, PIC18F2553, PIC18F2580, PIC18F2585, PIC18F25J10, PIC18F25K20, PIC18F2610, PIC18F2620, PIC18F2680, PIC18F2682, PIC18F2685, PIC18F26K20.


**28 pines VPP=1, VDD=20/13, VSS=19/8, PGD=17, PGC=18

dsPIC30F1010, dsPIC30F2010, dsPIC30F2012, dsPIC30F2020, dsPIC30F3010, dsPIC30F3013 dsPIC30F4012 


**28 pines VPP=1, VDD=20/13, VSS=19/8, PGD=4, PGC=5

dsPIC33FJ128GP202, dsPIC33FJ128GP802, dsPIC33FJ128MC202, dsPIC33FJ128MC802, dsPIC33FJ12GP202, dsPIC33FJ12MC202, dsPIC33FJ32GP202, dsPIC33FJ32GP302, dsPIC33FJ32MC202, dsPIC33FJ32MC302, dsPIC33FJ64GP202, dsPIC33FJ64GP802, dsPIC33FJ64MC202, dsPIC33FJ64MC802, PIC24FJ16GA002, PIC24FJ32GA002, PIC24FJ48GA002, PIC24FJ64GA002, PIC24HJ128GP202, PIC24HJ128GP502,
PIC24HJ12GP202, PIC24HJ32GP202, PIC24HJ32GP302, PIC24HJ64GP202, PIC24HJ64GP502

**40 pines VPP=14, VSS=35/15, VSS=5, PGD=13, PGC=12

PIC16F59

**40 pines VPP=1, VSS=32/11, VSS=31/12, PGD=25, PGC=26

dsPIC30F3011, dsPIC30F4011

**40 pines VPP=1, VSS=32/11, VSS=31/12, PGD=9, PGC=8

dsPIC30F3014, dsPIC30F4013

Aca esta el JDM yo le hice unas modificaciones para el 877 cuales fueron puentear las terminales o pines de grabacion a un zocalo de 40 patas para el 877 o otros pueden hacer lo mismo y sale muy barato.

aca dejo una imagen.


----------



## rascueso (Oct 18, 2010)

muy buena data @snakewather 
con eso voy a poder dejar de molestar al amigo Junka jeje. saludos


----------



## snakewather (Oct 18, 2010)

rascueso dijo:


> muy buena data @snakewather
> con eso voy a poder dejar de molestar al amigo Junka jeje. saludos




:enfadado: jajajaj no te preocupes estamos para complementarnos saludos!!


----------



## provotector (Oct 19, 2010)

Una pregunta Snakewather, si activamos el LVP en el programa, ¿Aun así son necesarios esos 12V en el VPP? ¿O sería suficiente con menos voltaje? Gracias.


----------



## snakewather (Oct 19, 2010)

provotector dijo:


> Una pregunta Snakewather, si activamos el LVP en el programa, ¿Aun así son necesarios esos 12V en el VPP? ¿O sería suficiente con menos voltaje? Gracias.




Precisamente LVP significa programacion del pic a baja tencion:

Palabra de configuracion del pic formada por 14 bits 

CP1   CP0  ......................LVP............................F0SC0


LVP es el bit 7 de esta palabra de configuracion: 

si  es = 1  se habilita la programacion a baja tencion < 12volts tengo  entendido que son necesarios al menos 1.6 volts o mas para llevar a cabo  esta operacion no estoy muy seguro. La verdad es que LVP he visto que  lo utilizan cuando quieren programar varios Pic a la vez entonces los  12volts VPP permanecen ahi solo que dependiendo de la cantidad de pics a  programar al mismo tiempo es el voltaje de programcion que varia.  

si es = 0  

Mira te pongo un link a ver si se entiende mejor:

http://www.compute-rs.com/es/consejos-298343.htm


----------



## rascueso (Feb 28, 2011)

amigos me surgió otro problema..  tengo que programar un 16F877A lo conecte a mi programador (el que esta en el primer post) de esta forma 

prog  -   pic
1      - 1
2      - 11/32
3      - 39
4      - 40
5      - 12/31

esta bien esto o bien mi programador no sirve para este micro? 
EPICWIN dice que se programo bien pero el micro no hace nada.
desde ya muchias graciasss...


----------



## snakewather (Feb 28, 2011)

rascueso dijo:


> amigos me surgió otro problema..  tengo que programar un 16F877A lo conecte a mi programador (el que esta en el primer post) de esta forma
> 
> prog  -   pic
> 1      - 1
> ...



cheque tu configuracion y es correcta, mira puedes armarte el JDM que te puse anteriormente en este post para descartar que sea el PIC si ya despues de eso sigue el error entonces ya valio el pic o el programa tambien puede ser.


----------



## rascueso (Mar 1, 2011)

ok amigo voy a probar con eso... lo unico tengo un zener 5.6 es lo mismo no?


----------



## snakewather (Mar 1, 2011)

Mejor si has lo posible por conseguir un zener de 5.1v por que la neta los voltajes si deben de ser correctos por que aveces o el pic no se graba o se graba mal o el puerto vale chetos.


----------



## rascueso (Mar 1, 2011)

snake al fin conseguí un 5v1 pero no el transistor... le podre meter otro? lo cerca que tengo para comprar componentes esta a 200km un bajon. saludos!


----------



## snakewather (Mar 1, 2011)

No manches ta colgado ir hasta alla si vas en camion o carro no tanto a ver si tienes uno de estos son equivalentes al BC547 y en esta pagina checas la hoja datos para su configuracion. http://www.datasheetcatalog.com/


----------



## rascueso (Mar 1, 2011)

fenomeno perdón por joder tanto... recién desarmando chatarra encontré un 547 solo me falta ver la coneccion del db9 y lo armo. gracias una vez mas saludos!


----------



## rascueso (Mar 6, 2011)

snake arme el programador que pusiste pero.... hace una semana que no puedo programar el 877a me esta quemando la cabeza!!! estara cagado el micro?


----------



## rascueso (Mar 7, 2011)

al fin pude!!! snake
te voy a contar cuales eran los problemas o errores de un tremendo bol...
tu programador anda jolla solo que cuando lo arme mire como ivan las patas del transistor en el google imágenes y me guié por una que estaban al revés por ende el programador no andaba.. cuando me di cuenta de esto lo modifique y el winpic800 al toque me detecto el pic (la alegría) lo programe de una... todo bien hasta ahi.. cuando pongo el pic en el circuito (cerradura electrónica con lcd) no decía ni papa... imagínate después de dos semanas renegando con esto ya estaba decidido a pegarle un martillazo al circuito... dije.. voy a chequear una vez mas el esquema... y ahí por arte de magia me di cuenta... no estaba alimentando el pic! que salame me queria matar. como copie el esquema de proteus que no figuraba la alimentación del pic me lo re comí. lo alimente y salio andando. adjunto una imagen de como quedo armado tu programador todo dentro de una ficha db9 y 2 led 3mm.
saludos y otra vez gracias!


----------



## snakewather (Mar 7, 2011)

rascueso dijo:


> al fin pude!!! snake
> te voy a contar cuales eran los problemas o errores de un tremendo bol...
> tu programador anda jolla solo que cuando lo arme mire como ivan las patas del transistor en el google imágenes y me guié por una que estaban al revés por ende el programador no andaba.. cuando me di cuenta de esto lo modifique y el winpic800 al toque me detecto el pic (la alegría) lo programe de una... todo bien hasta ahi.. cuando pongo el pic en el circuito (cerradura electrónica con lcd) no decía ni papa... imagínate después de dos semanas renegando con esto ya estaba decidido a pegarle un martillazo al circuito... dije.. voy a chequear una vez mas el esquema... y ahí por arte de magia me di cuenta... no estaba alimentando el pic! que salame me queria matar. como copie el esquema de proteus que no figuraba la alimentación del pic me lo re comí. lo alimente y salio andando. adjunto una imagen de como quedo armado tu programador todo dentro de una ficha db9 y 2 led 3mm.
> saludos y otra vez gracias!




Te quedo Padre el circuito bien cuiquito el que hice yo esta en placa mas grande, para que te quede ya fregon deberias agregarle zocalos de 8,18,28 y 40 pines (estos los pones en una placa PCB) Puenteando los Pines de Programacion y agregas un conector pequeño para conectar al cable DB9 y asi no te queden volando los cables asi te ahorras estar conectando cables uno por uno.

PD: Por cierto te mande un Mensaje privado checalo


----------



## SERGIOD (Mar 7, 2011)

rascueso dijo:


> al fin pude!!! snake
> te voy a contar cuales eran los problemas o errores de un tremendo bol...
> tu programador anda jolla solo que cuando lo arme mire como ivan las patas del transistor en el google imágenes y me guié por una que estaban al revés por ende el programador no andaba.. cuando me di cuenta de esto lo modifique y el winpic800 al toque me detecto el pic (la alegría) lo programe de una... todo bien hasta ahi.. cuando pongo el pic en el circuito (cerradura electrónica con lcd) no decía ni papa... imagínate después de dos semanas renegando con esto ya estaba decidido a pegarle un martillazo al circuito... dije.. voy a chequear una vez mas el esquema... y ahí por arte de magia me di cuenta... no estaba alimentando el pic! que salame me queria matar. como copie el esquema de proteus que no figuraba la alimentación del pic me lo re comí. lo alimente y salio andando. adjunto una imagen de como quedo armado tu programador todo dentro de una ficha db9 y 2 led 3mm.
> saludos y otra vez gracias!



Se ve genial tu programador util y versatil
el JMD tambien puede trabajat con el win pic 800 y con el iciprog


----------

